# How to get rid of doggy smell in carpets ?



## maisiemoo (9 July 2012)

I have a vax machine which i use occasionally but having 5 dogs i can still wiff the doggy smell, someone has recommended sprinkling baking soda over carpets and leaving overnight , is this safe when you have dogs ? , anyone else got any tips please ?


----------



## Alexart (9 July 2012)

Get rid of the carpet!!  Sorry not very helpful! - I gave up with carpets decades ago - I just have wooden floors with rugs down and it's so much easier and less stinky - they get pressure washed or rug doctored a couple of times a year and it works well although I've only got 3 dogs that live in the rest are outdoors - even better idea!!! 
Other than that baking soda may work if left down at night then hoovered up the next day, wouldn't have thought it would hurt the dogs if they are kept out of that room for the day - or you'll end up with white doggies!, or even febreeze/plugins/ airfreshner thingies may work.


----------



## Vizslak (9 July 2012)

Yea baking soda works as does neutradol, I put neutradol down last thing at night and hoover up next morning (so while dogs are not in the room/s) I do it about once a month.


----------



## stencilface (9 July 2012)

I use shake and vac which seems to work quite well, need it at the moment with the new dog who thinks carpet is a great toilet area


----------



## Paint Me Proud (9 July 2012)

try washing your carpets with a mix of water and biological washing powder. The enzymes in the bio washing powder break down the bacteria that causes the smell.

This also works for dogs that wet on the carpet - sprinkle dry bio powder on the carpet, leave for 5 minutes, then scrub off with damp cloth.


----------



## stencilface (9 July 2012)

Paint Me Proud said:



			try washing your carpets with a mix of water and biological washing powder. The enzymes in the bio washing powder break down the bacteria that causes the smell.

This also works for dogs that wet on the carpet - sprinkle dry bio powder on the carpet, leave for 5 minutes, then scrub off with damp cloth.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this, might come in very handy when I get home


----------



## ladyt25 (9 July 2012)

I just use those anti pet odour spray foam things. Seem to work well and they dissolve into the carpet pretty much instantly. Seems to freshen up the rug at my house well and I used it at my mum and dad's on their carpets as the old dog we/they have is a bit stinky!


----------



## Red30563 (9 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



			I use shake and vac which seems to work quite well, need it at the moment with the new dog who thinks carpet is a great toilet area 

Click to expand...

Go on, you know you want to sing the song! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8CTscW3dpI


----------



## maisiemoo (9 July 2012)

Thanks for that , got the shake and vac song in my head now, have considered changing to wood floors but having 2 manic collies the fear of them slipping is too great ! . Off to supermarket to hunt anti - smelly products x


----------



## krlyr (9 July 2012)

Be careful with Shake n Vac, I've heard of quite a few dogs having reactions to it - and then it's a nightmare to get every last bit out of the carpet!
I've used bicarb directly on the dogs before when they've rolled in something like fox poo. I rinse it well and it's never caused any problems so can't see it harming to use on the carpet.
Vinegar or lemon juice are both good natural deodourisers, I used to put lemon juice in a spray bottle (diluted 50:50 with water) to spray on the fabric sofa and curtains in my old house (went for leather & blinds in new house)


----------



## Littlelegs (9 July 2012)

Carpets smell after cleaning because there's still dirt left right at the bottom of the carpet pile, which is damp & smelly after shampooing. Vacuum over & over before you shampoo. 
  Any smells on dry carpet I use bicarb of soda.


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 July 2012)

By far the easiest way I have found is to use a dry steam cleaner, it's 100% chemical free and kills all the bacteria (that make the smell) in the carpet, flea eggs and larvae as well as dust mites, nothing can survive 135 degrees centigrade coming out of the nozzle, within an hour they are bone dry too.Let the steamer do all the hard work, saves scrubbing spraying, sprinkling or anything else, just go over it again with a hoover after it's dried to pick up the loads of hair and crud the steam will undoubtedly lift out of the pile, even though you hoover before you steam it you'll get loads more hairs out afterwards!
I have an industrial steam cleaner but ordinary domestic ones are just as good but don't have such a large water tank.I have an industrial carpet shampooer too but that is best used after the steam cleaner.
Hope this helps, Oz


----------



## stencilface (9 July 2012)

Red30563 said:



			Go on, you know you want to sing the song! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8CTscW3dpI

Click to expand...

Lol, I sing that in my head every time I use it


----------



## Goldenstar (16 May 2014)

Paint Me Proud said:



			try washing your carpets with a mix of water and biological washing powder. The enzymes in the bio washing powder break down the bacteria that causes the smell.

This also works for dogs that wet on the carpet - sprinkle dry bio powder on the carpet, leave for 5 minutes, then scrub off with damp cloth.
		
Click to expand...

Test the carpet for colour fastness first I ruined my sitting room doing this it took out the colour .


----------



## thewonderhorse (16 May 2014)

Alexart said:



			Get rid of the carpet!!  Sorry not very helpful! - I gave up with carpets decades ago - I just have wooden floors with rugs down and it's so much easier and less stinky - they get pressure washed or rug doctored a couple of times a year and it works well although I've only got 3 dogs that live in the rest are outdoors - even better idea!!! 
Other than that baking soda may work if left down at night then hoovered up the next day, wouldn't have thought it would hurt the dogs if they are kept out of that room for the day - or you'll end up with white doggies!, or even febreeze/plugins/ airfreshner thingies may work.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I had to get rid of my carpets about 6 months after getting the big lad. They stunk. I now have lino and laminate flooring with a few rugs that are cleaned.

Not much help either I'm afraid!


----------



## Fides (16 May 2014)

If you go to hard floors you can get paw wax to stop slips


----------



## fankino04 (16 May 2014)

Steam cleaner with scented fabric softner in the water works a treat.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 May 2014)

Build a nice kennels outside.


----------



## Clodagh (16 May 2014)

Floatex carpet! It is dated, hideous and ugly, but so cleanable and never smells (and has a life time guarantee). We have it in the back of the house where the dogs live during the day and at night, in the evening they come through the front with us but it isn't for such a long period of time. 
Personally, the smell of shake and vac makes me feel sick so I can't imagine what it would do to a dog's nose, I would have thought using anything so smelly would really not do a dog any favours. Neutradol doesn't smell (to us!) so might be a better one to use, as Vislak suggested.


----------



## Dry Rot (16 May 2014)

Being male, I already have a cunning plan.

I intend to take two pieces of 2x4, drill holes at intervals, and fit bolts and washers.

This will be clamped to one edge of the carpet by tightening up the bolts after it has been left in an empty kennel and soaked with biological washing power and hot water.

The 2x4, with carpet attached, will then be lifted over the kennel fence with the tractor fore loader.

The suspended carpet will then be attacked with my power washer and dried in the sun, still hanging from the loader.

Job done!


----------



## Fides (16 May 2014)

Dry Rot said:



			Being male, I already have a cunning plan.

I intend to take two pieces of 2x4, drill holes at intervals, and fit bolts and washers.

This will be clamped to one edge of the carpet by tightening up the bolts after it has been left in an empty kennel and soaked with biological washing power and hot water.

The 2x4, with carpet attached, will then be lifted over the kennel fence with the tractor fore loader.

The suspended carpet will then be attacked with my power washer and dried in the sun, still hanging from the loader.

Job done!
		
Click to expand...

:rolleyes3:


----------



## planete (17 May 2014)

I use a Bissel carpet cleaner with the special Pet cleaning solution they make when it gets too doggy in the house.  By using it between fosters I have a much better chance of house training the next one as he cannot pick up the smell of any previous mistakes.
I thought about having hard floors but it would mean sweeping and washing most days for it to look clean and I would much rather let the carpet take the strain and hoover whenever it is a bit manky.


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 May 2014)

Ive been wondering about Equifresh disinfectant for this purpose? 
For any one thats never used it, it comes in a big bucket and is bigger particles than powder (no idea what its made of!)
I buy it for my stables as the drainage is non existent so liquid disinfectant isnt much good. It works fabulously neutralising the smells of ammonia so i was sure should be pretty good on carpet then hoovered ala' shake n vac! 
Ive sprinkled and hoovered a handful on the carpet in my boot and it worked a treat...not tried it on the house carpets yet!


----------

